# 4th Annual NCVBA Vintage Bicycle Show & Swap in Eden, NC   May 11th



## richtrix (Apr 4, 2013)

*Bigger and Better every Year*​
Saturday May 11th, 10am-4pm We will be having our 4th Annual "Free 4 All" Vintage, Bicycle Show and swap meet. There will be a 11 class Show with awards, a Vintage ride through town, Door prizes. Free vender spaces inside and out and we are planning a Auction for anyone that wants sell their bikes and parts. Parking lot camping is permitted... The Show will be Held at 223 The Boulevard Eden, NC 27288.

This show is growing every year. We get help from local sponsors and our own pockets to keep this show FREE for everyone attending. We are hoping this will offset some of the travel expenses of the participants. So come and join in on the fun we've got everything covered.

Any questions call:
Richie 336-552-9844 or
Tony  336-280-6551


----------



## jd56 (Apr 13, 2013)

*May 11th....is just around the corner. Camping????*

I was just approached the other day about this show on May 11th. The guy wanted to know if he could bring his motorhome. 38' er I think.
he is not a member yet but, after the show I'm sure he'll be posting here.

Is there a place for him to park it?

I'm excited about the event and look forward to seeing you guys again this year....no hurricanes on this planned trip, thank god.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 13, 2013)

jd56 said:


> I was just approached the other day about this show on May 11th. The guy wanted to know if he could bring his motorhome. 38' er I think.
> he is not a member yet but, after the show I'm sure he'll be posting here.
> 
> Is there a place for him to park it?
> ...




JD....No Problem, we can find space for him. Just have him contact us so we'll know when to expect him.


----------



## richtrix (Apr 28, 2013)

*2 week warning*

TWO weeks to showtime !  Post if you plan to attend.......


----------



## jd56 (Apr 30, 2013)

*I hope to make it!!*

Guys, I hope everyone sees this announcement. There hasn't been much in responses as to who is planning on coming.

The guy with the motorhome has said his business has gotten crazy within the last few weeks so he may not make it.
But, I plan on attending.
It was my plan to bring a trailer full of middleweights, and yes tanklights:eek:, which I need to sell. Even a few Schwinns.

However, there is the slight possibility that I won't be able to afford the 10 hour round trip.
The wife was laid off last week from a job of 32+ years. So the slush (bike fund) has had a cap put on it.

Hope it's another success as you NC guys put on great swap and show. Lots of participation as always.


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 30, 2013)

*eden show*

you know i be there!  Looking forward to it.  Kevin


----------



## jd56 (May 3, 2013)

*Just a sample of what I'm bringing*

So, seeing I have run out of room in my shop because I have too many projects, I've decided to bring a trailer full for the swap....here is a sample of the group.

Late 60s Western Flyer Sabre Flyer






61' Jaguar






earler 50's  24" Colson Rover






55'  24" Spitfire






64" Firebolt






65' Eldorado


----------



## richtrix (May 3, 2013)

Good stuff for the swap JD.....I'm really glad you're coming! We plan to have an auction, it's going to be fun. Are you planning on coming in on Friday?


----------



## jd56 (May 4, 2013)

richtrix said:


> Good stuff for the swap JD.....I'm really glad you're coming! We plan to have an auction, it's going to be fun. Are you planning on coming in on Friday?




Richie, I was hoping to head that way sometime on Friday afternoon. Not sure what I have scheduled with work that day yet.
I'll keep you posted.
Was it you that had the truing stand for the last winter show?

Are there many people camping the night before?


----------



## robertc (May 5, 2013)

I always look forward to this show and seeing all of the cabe members and collectors alike.  Unfortunately my daughter’s college graduation is the same day and seeing my baby girl walk across the stage is number one priority now. I know the guys at the North Carolina Vintage Bicycle Association (NCVBA) will put on a great show. Richie and his crew have been working hard to make sure everyone has a great time, sell a little and who knows maybe even go home with a real jewel.  We all saw that happen at the last swap meet.  Good luck to the guys at NCVBA and to all of the cabe members, don’t miss this show.

Robert


----------



## jd56 (May 5, 2013)

Heck yes, the girls Graduation take priority.
You will be missed but, savor the moment with your family Robert.


----------



## robertc (May 8, 2013)

Thanks JD,

I'll miss being at the show but seeing my daughter walk across the stage getting her BS degree will be worth it. Have a safe trip up if you get to make it up.

Robert


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 10, 2013)

Bump!

I really wish I could go, but this weekend, our baby twins will be baptized and my Dad is here all the way from Santa Fe, NM.
My apologies to the NC bike crew and I was really hoping to make this event.

Chris


----------



## richtrix (May 10, 2013)

We understand Chris.....We'll miss our bicycle Guru though! I guess I'll have to buy that old repair stand from Steve  ..........................just kidding


----------



## ozzmonaut (May 10, 2013)

robertc said:


> Thanks JD,
> 
> I'll miss being at the show but seeing my daughter walk across the stage getting her BS degree will be worth it. Have a safe trip up if you get to make it up.
> 
> Robert



A BS degree? I think I deserve one of those. I'm pretty good at it. Oh...wait, that's different. I'll be there and bringing quite a few things to sell and really hoping to buy a jewel. I'm still kicking myself from the last show


----------



## jd56 (May 11, 2013)

So I did make the trip. Was on the fence but late last night after reading some heart felt posts and uplifting as well, I figured I needed to be among friends. Saw the regs and met a few new friends. Got to love the NC crew that throw this FREE swapmeet.
Was still frowning making the drive up the quaint town of Eden's monstrous hill
 And turned the corner into the auction house parking lot and there was Steve K with his camera around his neck, making sure everyone had a place to unload. Instantly J was among friends and the smiles came without any effort. 
,Also saw Eric, Kevin and his wife, Richie and Tony. Finally Shane and Dave with Brandon already riding somebody else's bike, showed up. After unloading I finally got to look at the goods. It never pays to show up late....Richie and Tony's good poop is always bought up.
Did managed to get a good deal on a prewar Delta light from Richie though. And the guys gave me a truing stand....tgat was a surprise and thanks. As soon I get to my computer I'll. Remove the need to fond one off my signature.
Not the biggest turn out with Mothers day weeknend, graduations and finals going on. 
The auction was a new deal and even bid on and even won a few smalls.
Traded a few things and did trade a schwinn middleweight for a 53' boys DX. We think. Well James said it was a Spitfire DX. 
Thanks everybody for the great day.

Here it is.






Cool trains and planes badge.





Here the only other pic I managed to take....Richie and his toy.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cadillacbike (May 12, 2013)

*Show*

Thanks to richie and tony for putting on another good show. We enjoy coming to this and talking to you. Good finds as always.  JD. I hope they find who did it. that was just sinceless what they did.   Kevin


----------

